# Few simple goals



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

1. I’ll take a walk by myself for like 15 to 20 min each day. 
2. Start an online scrapbook about how special I am. 
3. Go to the gym on Friday and just do some weight lifting if I’m up to it.
4. Do the laundry :lol


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah go for it!!! :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds like a good plan to me! :banana


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks Friends  

I haven’t been going to the gym but I started taking walks for about 20-30 min. :banana 
I didn’t start making my scrapbook yet. It’s harder then I thought. :stu


----------

